# Lance Armstrong gets animated about doping



## Appendage (Dec 28, 2006)

http://www.nma.tv/lance-armstrong-doping-allegations-stick/


----------



## Gimme Shoulder (Feb 10, 2004)

In before the move. ...3...2...1......


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

Last before the movement


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

here we go .............


----------



## cydswipe (Mar 7, 2002)

In before the move!


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Ibtm!


----------



## Appendage (Dec 28, 2006)

*Somebody please explain...*

I don't get it. Somebody explain what the "in before the move" thing is about, please?


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

IBTM, Too!


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

*Hello*



Appendage said:


> I don't get it. Somebody explain what the "in before the move" thing is about, please?


You posted this in the wrong forum! There's a *Doping Section* down in the basement of this website


----------



## Appendage (Dec 28, 2006)

*Oh, okay...*



Retro Grouch said:


> You posted this in the wrong forum! There's a *Doping Section* down in the basement of this website


Alright, thanks. You guys are funny.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

mod's busy watching Glee


----------



## Cpk (Aug 1, 2009)

ibtm or


----------



## MisterC (May 26, 2007)

If it's this easy to do is it worth bragging about. 

Or is this a hipster contest?


----------



## orangeclymer (Aug 18, 2009)

in it


----------



## ragweed (Jan 2, 2009)

Retro Grouch said:


> You posted this in the wrong forum! There's a *Doping Section down in the basement of this website*


*Basement!!!* I'll have you know that's where I always start reading RBR from!


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

in during the interlapse where mods are away.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

ah! and here is the final word in this subject...


----------



## mrcookie (Mar 30, 2008)

lmfao


----------



## penn_rider (Jul 11, 2009)

same...


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

This ^^^^^^


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

Still not moved.


----------



## Yamabushi (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm in!


----------



## scryan (Jan 24, 2011)

What a strange, strange video.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

I must declare a certain sense of pride in the fact that this type of animation is termed the, "Taiwanese animation treatment".


----------



## Vee (Jun 17, 2010)

I cannot stand those animations. I don't know why but they just annoy the hell out of me.


----------



## lastchild (Jul 4, 2009)

MisterC said:


> If it's this easy to do is it worth bragging about.
> 
> Or is this a hipster contest?


it's a fixie thing, you wouldn't understand.


----------



## wheezer (Sep 21, 2004)

Vee said:


> I cannot stand those animations. I don't know why but they just annoy the hell out of me.


If you feel the same way about movies like Polar Express, it may be something called the uncanny valley.


----------



## BAi9302010 (Mar 7, 2002)

Appendage said:


> I don't get it. Somebody explain what the "in before the move" thing is about, please?


accumulating frivolous posts


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

scryan said:


> What a strange, strange video.


Yeah, what a Fred. He's wearing a visor.


----------

